# Trump Condo-Hotel on Fort Lauderdale Beach Faces Foreclosure



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 17, 2010)

Trump Condo-Hotel on Fort Lauderdale Beach Faces Foreclosure - from the South Florida Sun-Sentinel


Richard


----------



## pwrshift (Mar 23, 2010)

I figured something had gone wrong ... Went past it many times on my 4 weeks in Lauderdale and it looks very close to being finished, but nobody around to water the plants.  Shame.

Brian


----------

